# Rigoberta Bandini: "Si los hombres se extinguen tenemos bancos de semen..."



## rejon (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## randomizer (31 Ene 2022)

CUBO DE SEMEN CAGA TWEET

Y pensar que este despojo ha podido reproducirse. Pobre niño.


----------



## Vorsicht (31 Ene 2022)

Esto es lo que dicen cuando tienen las tetas más grandes que el cerebro.


----------



## rejon (31 Ene 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Esto es lo que dicen cuando tienen las tetas más grandes que el cerebro.



Esa iluminá lo que quiere es hacer gárgaras


----------



## esforzado (31 Ene 2022)

bueno... eso es lo que ha pensado la humanidad los últimos 5000 años... que la mujer debía quedarse en casa mientras el hombre protegía la maternidad de guerras, trabajos físicos, y esterilidades autoinducidas...

siempre alegra ver que las feminazis van llegando ellas solitas a conclusiones vitales... que ya teníamos perfectamente claras sin ellas...


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Esta tía es tonta de marcar el 112
Estoy cada día más abochornada de ser mujer.


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Ene 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




​


----------



## rejon (31 Ene 2022)

Esta payasa ha perdido Eurovision. Necesita seguir en la palestra, con musica de mierda no lo consigue, asi que a explotar la via feminazi


----------



## trolero (31 Ene 2022)

¿No hay bancos de óvulos? Verás cuando se entere.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (31 Ene 2022)

Bueno... que no se empondere, tal y como avanza la ciencia científica seguro que podremos criar humanos como en los campos de matrix.
Que por cierto, creo que también existen bancos de óvulos.
Sólo nos falta crear un vientre materno artificial.... Yo creo que puede ser posible.
Asi que no se haga tanto la chulita, porque por prescindir igual hasta podemos prescindir de ellas.


----------



## rejon (31 Ene 2022)

Sí hubiera dicho que si se extinguen las mujeres no pasa nada le cierran la cuenta y lo mismo hasta le imputan delitos de odio


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Ene 2022)

Pues cuando se legalice totalmente la clonacion humana, ya no haran falta ni bancos de semen.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Y con el semen qué hará cargarse las ies griegas?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (31 Ene 2022)

¿Y ésto no es delito de odio?

¿Y si se hubiera dicho algo así de las mujeres?

Vaya... de nuevo, el chuministerio de misandria y desigualdad extendiendo odio 24/7, y todo pagado por fondos públicos.

Desde luego, se lo están poniendo a VOX en bandeja de plata.


----------



## rejon (31 Ene 2022)

Madre mia,que flaco favor hacen estos esperpentos a las mujeres. Mira que conozco mujeres, pero gracias a Dios ninguna tiene ese grado de subnormalidad profunda.


----------



## rejon (31 Ene 2022)

Que mal perder.... Carne de Psiquiatra la tipa esta.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (31 Ene 2022)

Bancos de lef0ta de manyaco fresca y vltrapreñadora


----------



## rejon (31 Ene 2022)

Esta acaba de consejera en Podemos o en el PSOE.


----------



## rejon (31 Ene 2022)

Supongo que tendrá pensado matar a todo nacido varón a partir de ahí, no sea que el género masculino se acabe recuperando.

En fin...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Ene 2022)

a mamamamammamamamamamamamamarla


----------



## rejon (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Ene 2022)

No hay día que un rojo no nos cague en la boca . Así. Día sí dia tambien


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (31 Ene 2022)

Toda su actuación gira en torno a enseñar una teta.

Otro de esos casos en los que a alguien completamente irreverente hay que darle un pábulo sobredimensionado porque el poder así lo quiere.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (31 Ene 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta payasa ha perdido Eurovision. Necesita seguir en la palestra, con musica de mierda no lo consigue, asi que a explotar la via feminazi



Ojo que he visto sus vidios en youtube y tienen algunos más de 1M de visitas....vamos que panoja esta facturando y ahora mucho más jejejejeje la vida está hecha para los espabilados


----------



## Giordano Bruno (31 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​





Prototipo de NO VACUNA jejejejeje


----------



## Tae-suk (31 Ene 2022)

Está pidiendo a gritos un carguito en PUDIMOS. Aunque me temo que llega un poco tarde...


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Ene 2022)

Y si sale niño ¿Lo aborta? ¿O le pone un aro y lo manda a pastar?


----------



## superloki (31 Ene 2022)

Pensar que tenemos este tipo de personas sueltas en nuestra sociedad, inquieta mucho... y de pequeños nos decían que los monstruos no existen...


----------



## Lefri (1 Feb 2022)

Esta tiparraca es del género idiota.

seguramente tendrá alguna minusvalía cognoscitiva o algo así.

Vamos lo que se dice imbécil


----------



## eljusticiero (1 Feb 2022)

Y seguirían naciendo hombres a partir de ese semen que fecundará óvulos, por lo que no se extinguirían.

GAME OVER.

No me parece mala chica pero a veces tiene pocas luces por escribir estas chorradas anti-hombre en una red social de verduleras.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Feb 2022)

En algún momento tendrían que dejar nacer algún hombre aunque solo fuera para tener esperma para seguir trayendo mujeres empoderadas al femimundo. 

En ese momento tendrían que plantearse recluirlos para ordeñarlos industrialmente una vez llegados a la edad adulta. No es tan diferente al actual pack larva+divorcio. Quizás si los dejan pastar bellotas al aire libre para producir buena lefota ibérica, incluso su vida sea mejor que ahora.


----------



## Menchi (1 Feb 2022)

Pero no se odia a los hombres, no. Por eso se permiten esos mensajes y no pasa nada.


----------



## rejon (1 Feb 2022)

No doy crédito que una tía conocida y que está buscando el tener éxito con la música diga semejantes burradas.

Que lo piense no me extraña, porque hay cada loca por ahí suelta...


----------



## Cens0r (1 Feb 2022)

Si se extinguen los hombres automáticamente se paran las líneas de suministro de todo.
A esta pedorra le están dando muchísima publicidad en Radio feminista 3.


----------



## Scardanelli (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Esta tía es tonta de marcar el 112
> Estoy cada día más abochornada de ser mujer.



Todo este debate es falso y muy super TERF, o sea. En realidad hay mujeres sin vagina y vaginas que no son mujeres y penes de mujeres y penes y vaginas no binarios y qué se yo...


----------



## Gorkako (1 Feb 2022)

Me fascina el revuelo ... Bastante mal huele que las 3 favoritas fueran mujeres con 3 mojones de canciones como 3 soles....


----------



## lowfour (1 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No puede ser verdad la PROGREMITA DE COLEGIO DE MONJAS PROVIDA. Su puta madre. Es que cuando la vi en refajo color carne, con las patorras esas que tiene es que no daba ni para paja de esas con asco.


----------



## Scardanelli (1 Feb 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Y seguirían naciendo hombres a partir de ese semen que fecundará óvulos, por lo que no se extinguirían.
> 
> GAME OVER.
> 
> No me parece mala chica pero a veces tiene pocas luces por escribir estas chorradas anti-hombre en una red social de verduleras.



Es un post y una conversación como muy pre-adolescente, que es donde creo que esta gente está más o menos mentalmente...


----------



## lowfour (1 Feb 2022)

Tiene que ser una coña lo de la pava esta, porque estaba el cachondo mental de Venga Monjas haciendo el mongolo en los coros... debe ser todo una boutade maravillosa.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQekShMsq2z0ce_BpCQ_Aew


----------



## rosales (1 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta payasa ha perdido Eurovision. Necesita seguir en la palestra, con musica de mierda no lo consigue, asi que a explotar la via feminazi



O bien explotar la "vía Femen", _quicir_, sacarse las tetas en los conciertos. Bueno, en el de Logroño solo se dejó ver el "suje", a la vez que su compañera vocalista sí enseñó sus tetas en condiciones; ella sí que sabe. Como dije en otro hilo, si esta "mamamamama..." se hubiera sacado la/s mama/s en Benidorm lo hubiera petado. ¿No insinuaba la MinistrE de igual-dá que a las mujerAs no lAs tiene que dar miedo enseñar las tetas (porque dijo que a los hombres les dan miedo)? Pues eso.

Qué país...


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Todo este debate es falso y muy super TERF, o sea. En realidad hay mujeres sin vagina y vaginas que no son mujeres y penes de mujeres y penes y vaginas no binarios y qué se yo...



TEner a los burros entretenidos mientras me como toda la alfalfa.....típico de rojos.


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2022)

Va a defender a esta sociedad quien yo te diga. Conmigo que no cuenten.


----------



## fredesvindo (1 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Esta la enchufada de Eurovisión y lo perdió porque los jueces era fachas segun Echeleche.


----------



## OldTownBoy (1 Feb 2022)

Lo que dice esta señora es mentira, sobretodo lo de "ayer pensé"


----------



## perrosno (1 Feb 2022)

Cada dia mas gentuza por cm² en Hezpañistán


----------



## magufone (1 Feb 2022)

aaaay, que nadie le hace casitoooo, y que se hace mayooooor...
A mamarla (literalmente)


----------



## Furymundo (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y con el semen qué hará cargarse las ies griegas?



a ver cuantos zankitos te dan por este mensaje


----------



## rejon (1 Feb 2022)

Y el semen que se va a meter que es ,de caballo ???


----------



## Talosgüevos (2 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Madre mia,que flaco favor hacen estos esperpentos a las mujeres. Mira que conozco mujeres, pero gracias a Dios ninguna tiene ese grado de subnormalidad profunda.



Pues yo cada día conozco más subnormalas que están convencidas de esas gilipolleces , pero que llegan a insultarte si no acatas la estupidez que quieren imponer. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> a ver cuantos zankitos te dan por este mensaje



No me inspiran los zankitos, me enervan las chorradas.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Una mujer como Dios manda. Melafo.



Siquieyo


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Siquieyo



Plugo a los dioses (siquiera al jran MEV) que así sea. A sus pieses.


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Ojito, que esta hija de puta oportunista catalana (valga la redundancia) de clase alta (Paula Ribó se llama) está incluida en la lista de los 100 españoles “más creativos”, junto con otra lista de pedorras diversas, pone en su wikipedia.


----------



## kyohan (2 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Madre mia,que flaco favor hacen estos esperpentos a las mujeres. Mira que conozco mujeres, pero gracias a Dios ninguna tiene ese grado de subnormalidad profunda.



Pues yo he conocido a unas cuantas. Este perfil de protocharo es bastante habitual.


----------



## Karonte (2 Feb 2022)

Que alguien le pase el enlace al vídeo sobre dejar en una isla a solo hombres y en la otra a solo mujeres. Yo es que no tengo tuister de ese. Y vidrio lo visto tampoco me pierdo mucho


----------



## yomismoquizás (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y con el semen qué hará cargarse las ies griegas?



Habrá sexadoras de espermatozoides y los Y a la trituradora. De todas formas que no se flipen, que hemos mandado hombres a la luna y estamos a punto de controlar la fusión nuclear, asi que si no se ha inventado un útero artificial es porque no interesa.
De todas formas, ¿Esa puta no sabe que su hijo dentro de unos años será un hombre?.


----------



## Vientosolar (2 Feb 2022)

yomismoquizás dijo:


> Habrá sexadoras de espermatozoides y los Y a la trituradora. De todas formas que no se flipen, que hemos mandado hombres a la luna y estamos a punto de controlar la fusión nuclear, asi que si no se ha inventado un útero artificial es porque no interesa.
> De todas formas, ¿Esa puta no sabe que su hijo dentro de unos años será un hombre?.



Igual lo emponzuña y tenemos suerte…


----------



## Autómata (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## fayser (2 Feb 2022)

Pero si estas vacían los bancos de semen en cuatro días de lo que les gusta tragar lefa.


----------



## Fausto1880 (2 Feb 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Pensar que tenemos este tipo de personas sueltas en nuestra sociedad, inquieta mucho... y de pequeños nos decían que los monstruos no existen...



Debes ser más joven que yo. A nosotros nos contaban cuentos donde abundaban las brujas y los ogros.


----------



## angek (2 Feb 2022)

Pues tiene algo de razón, y no por los bancos de semen. 

A día de hoy, con un óvulo, se puede recombinar ADN para generar un ser humano con un código genético alejado de la endogamia. 

No nos demos palmaditas, que si el Espaguetti Volador quiere, nos vamos al guano los tíos. 

Eso sí, sólo haría falta unas muy poquitas mujeres y si conseguimos óvulos sintéticos, ni eso.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

La cuestión para robar y dominar es dividir y enfrentar:

independentistas versus españoles
vacunistas versus antivacunistas
fachas versus rojos
hombres versus mujeres
Perros versus gatos
Tortilla de patata con versus sin

Un clásico que nos comemos con patatas y todo empezó con el golpe de estado de Falconius y el paseo de Paco.


----------



## Fermi (2 Feb 2022)

Yo a esta MELAFO brutalmente.

Además, después de una noche de juerga y recién levantada.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (2 Feb 2022)

El zasca del dia


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La cuestión para robar y dominar es dividir y enfrentar:
> 
> independentistas versus españoles
> vacunistas versus antivacunistas
> ...



¿El PSOE está detrás de los concebollistas?


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿El PSOE está detrás de los concebollistas?



el pesioe, los pudimos, lo asesinos y los bobos (indepiens)


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> el pesioe, los pudimos, lo asesinos y los bobos (indepiens)



Su maldad no conoce límites.


----------



## Kabraloka (2 Feb 2022)

así que anda pensando en bancos de semen

eso es que no la aguanta ni cristo y ha recibido la llamada de la naturaleza... o simplemente es de la acera de enfrente (que será lo más probable)


----------



## pichalata (2 Feb 2022)

Todo esto pasa cuando se le da voz y la razón a gente indocumentada. No todas las opiniones son respetables.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No me inspiran los zankitos, me enervan las chorradas.



los zankitos son el maná de la autoestimita.


----------



## Sesino6 (2 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Ese es el sueño húmedo de todas éstas hijasdepvuta femilocas del coño.
Que nos extingamos los hombres para poder quedarse desayunando, almorzando y cenando mejillón agusto 
Pues va a ser que no, Rigomierda.
Y te vas con tu pvta canción a dale la tabarra a tus muertos.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> los zankitos son el maná de la autoestimita.



Pues me sobrará porque no los miro


----------



## Drako (2 Feb 2022)

Pobrecita... no da para más. 
Será que tiene un cubo de lefa en la nevera por si nos extinguimos?


----------



## Rocker (2 Feb 2022)

No si en realidad tiene razón. No pasaría nada. Ahora bien las ciudades se caen a cachos, arreglar carreteras, construir edificios, reparar esos edificios, transportar mercancías peligrosas, construir barcos, y un sinfín de profesiones que no voy a ponerme a nombrarlas todas, no pasaría nada tampoco, seguro que con IA y una varita mágica se hacen todos los trabajos sin falta de hombres.... y sino siempre pueden ellas aprender.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Feb 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Y seguirían naciendo hombres a partir de ese semen que fecundará óvulos, por lo que no se extinguirían.
> 
> GAME OVER.
> 
> No me parece mala chica pero a veces tiene pocas luces por escribir estas chorradas anti-hombre en una red social de verduleras.



en los laboratorios satánicos de ingeniería social, han diseñado una sociedad similar a una colmena de abejas , que son hembras estériles cuya vida consiste en ser obreras. 

Los machos sólo existen para competir entre ellos a la hora de fecundar a las nuevas abejas que salen volando y fundarán un nuevo hormiguero. Después de la carrera que sólo ganará uno , todos los demás mueren. 

La destrucción del macho occidental es convertirlo en una hembra estéril y obrera, con un colgajo que no es más que un clítoris grande.


----------



## rejon (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 Feb 2022)

Esa es una pobre imbécil , pero ser una hija de puta mal intencionada hace que se le note más la imbecilidad.


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Esta tía es tonta de marcar el 112
> Estoy cada día más abochornada de ser mujer.



No hables mucho que tu estas a su altura... 
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## Murnau (2 Feb 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Bueno... que no se empondere, tal y como avanza la ciencia científica seguro que podremos criar humanos como en los campos de matrix.
> Que por cierto, creo que también existen bancos de óvulos.
> Sólo nos falta crear un vientre materno artificial.... Yo creo que puede ser posible.
> Asi que no se haga tanto la chulita, porque por prescindir igual hasta podemos prescindir de ellas.



Eso es lo que le he dicho a más de una, cuando el sistema y las élites ya no las necesiten como recipiente para producir nuevos esclavos, pasarán a ser lo mismo que los hombres, ciudadanos de segunda clase, o prescindibles directamente. Por supuesto, no lo entienden.


----------



## TravellerLatam (2 Feb 2022)

no hay que darle bola a esa gente, ni leer sus posts ni reenviar las barbaridades que escriben. La mejor manera es ignorarlos por completo. Es claramente un producto de marketing


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (2 Feb 2022)

Bancos de espermatozoides de purasangres, ñam ñam que rico manjar, ¡ Ay mi papiiiiiiiito, damelo toito.!


----------



## fluffy (2 Feb 2022)

Ayer pensé....


rejon dijo:


>



Lo que hay que hacer para ganarse la subvención...


----------



## Marvelita (2 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Tambien hay bancos de ovulos y uteros artificiales; los uteros artificiales ahora mismo funcionan con ovejas, en nada de tiempo lo haran con humanxs


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## Porestar (2 Feb 2022)

Ya se le adelantaron en El Mundo Today


----------



## rejon (2 Feb 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Esa es una pobre imbécil , pero ser una hija de puta mal intencionada hace que se le note más la imbecilidad.



Increible que pueda cantar y no cagarse encima


----------



## petro6 (2 Feb 2022)

Si no fuera por las cuotas de género,se dispararía la población de prostitutas


----------



## NCB (2 Feb 2022)

NO REIRSE DE LAS SUBNORMALAS


----------



## rejon (2 Feb 2022)

Me gustaría verlas trabajando en el campo o en la construcción cuando no queden hombres


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Viva Bankia manque pierda dijo:


> No hables mucho que tu estas a su altura...
> Un saludo y cuidaos...



Perdona pero soy más alta, más jóven y menos lela. 
Tu no te cuides, total ..... ya no te hace falta, no se iba a notar.


----------



## rejon (2 Feb 2022)

Buenos litros ha tenido que beberse para llegar a donde ha llegado.


----------



## rejon (2 Feb 2022)

A ver quien le cambia luego la bombilla rota, o la rueda del coche cuando pinche


----------



## AMP (2 Feb 2022)

Que la nena es gilipollas ya ni me ofende, lo doy por supuesto; pero lo que me hace sangrar los ojos es lo de "raza humana". 

Putos anglicismos.


----------



## rejon (2 Feb 2022)

AMP dijo:


> Que la nena es gilipollas ya ni me ofende, lo doy por supuesto; pero lo que me hace sangrar los ojos es lo de "raza humana".
> 
> Putos anglicismos.



Es la moda, decir chorradas sin preocuparse de nada


----------



## bibliotecario3 (2 Feb 2022)

menos mal que no va eurorision con ese intelecto igual consigue que nos echen


----------



## Ruycam (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Esta tía es tonta de marcar el 112
> Estoy cada día más abochornada de ser mujer.



Te jodes, zorra, digo, mujer.


----------



## Kayros (2 Feb 2022)

Otra premio nobel de la ciencia.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (2 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




PERO QUIÉN COJONES ES ESTA?

DE QUÉ ME ESTÁIS HABLANDO


----------



## Rovusthiano (2 Feb 2022)

¿Rigopuerca?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (2 Feb 2022)

Fijaros bien, todo lo que critican los rojos es lo que ellos son.

Todo el rollo de la teta, a ninguno nos da miedo una teta, lo que no nos gusta es que nuestra pareja la muestre y exhiba en público a menos que sea para dar de mamar a nuestro hijo. Nos encantan las tetas, tocarlas, lamerlas y degustarlas.

Ellas si que tienen envidia del pene, sí esa teoría que dicen que es de un loco machista Envidia del pene - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Aquí tenéis a la bailarina tarada de la Rigoberta


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Fijaros bien, todo lo que critican los rojos es lo que ellos son.
> 
> Todo el rollo de la teta, a ninguno nos da miedo una teta, lo que no nos gusta es que nuestra pareja la muestre y exhiba en público a menos que sea para dar de mamar a nuestro hijo. Nos encantan las tetas, tocarlas, lamerlas y degustarlas.
> 
> ...



Veo una cierta dirección en Rigoberta y su entornito, ahora entiendo el cabreo izmierdoso con su eliminación.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Feb 2022)

"No mas odio, mas amor", pero eso despues de desear que se extingan los hombres.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Feb 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Fijaros bien, todo lo que critican los rojos es lo que ellos son.
> 
> Todo el rollo de la teta, a ninguno nos da miedo una teta, lo que no nos gusta es que nuestra pareja la muestre y exhiba en público a menos que sea para dar de mamar a nuestro hijo. Nos encantan las tetas, tocarlas, lamerlas y degustarlas.
> 
> ...



El rollo de la teta no es mas que tratar UNA VEZ MAS, a las mujeres como subnormales, la izquierda parece que repudiase a la mujer y la considerase inferior, no hacen mas que intentar manipularla.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Feb 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> El zasca del dia



Que asco las zorras de Twitter, bueno en general Twitter da un asco terrible, nido de rojos.


----------



## Alfa555 (3 Feb 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> bueno... eso es lo que ha pensado la humanidad los últimos 5000 años... que la mujer debía quedarse en casa mientras el hombre protegía la maternidad de guerras, trabajos físicos, y esterilidades autoinducidas...
> 
> siempre alegra ver que las feminazis van llegando ellas solitas a conclusiones vitales... que ya teníamos perfectamente claras sin ellas...



Y este es el momento en el que te das cuenta de quién es el puto sexo prescindible .


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me gustaría verlas trabajando en el campo o en la construcción cuando no queden hombres



Pero que tambien pueden hacerlo, si no lo hacen ya es por que los hombres no les dejan, que no te enteras!!


----------

